# Soft 99 Tire Coating review



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Today I tried a new product which was the Soft 99 Tire Coating. It included in the box 2 applicators and the tyre coating which was to be tested. The presentation of the box was professional and also included on the back was English instructions.










The product was applied to a tyre which is 2 1/2 year old and probably has only had dressing applied twice. Once when it was collected and another time when I previously detailed the car.










When I first applied the applicator to the tyre I found I used to much product which resulted in the dressing running down the alloy. However this is a positive as i then learned that a little goes a long way. It was a lot thinner than my normal go too:- blackfire total eclipse gel. The applicator was very handy and the fact the product came with two is a bonus.










When I applied the product it turned white at times when applied over the ribs of the tyre wall. I had reservations of this not drying and smearing. But this was not the case, as it dried and left a very glossy finish only after one application.

I am unable to comment on the durability of the product. However I think you may get around 10-15 cars done from one bottle.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Let us know how you get on durability wise please


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

mdc250 said:


> let us know how you get on durability wise please


+1 :d


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

+2...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok. There's a pattern forming here so +3.

Cooks


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Ok. There's a pattern forming here so +3.
> 
> Cooks


+4,Are you sure about that.SJ.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks good from the pics


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

il take +6 !!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+5 :thumb:

Nobody took that number


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

polac5397 said:


> il take +6 !!


We need to talk..... Lol.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

+ 7 :thumb:


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

I'm in +8


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guys ive tried the pure shine and the black black both from soft 99 and the black black is miles better with durability.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I have looked at all 4 tyres on the X3 today and no traces left of product. This was after one application of the product and scrubing the tyres with diluted hyperwash prior to application.

I applied this to my own car on saturday and i will see what the durability is like after 2 coats. As i applied another coat after letting it dry for an hour between coats.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Gloss has gone from the front 2 tyres after driving the car 3 seperate journeys for around 200 miles. On one of those ocassions the road was visably wet. So the salty spray from the roads must have washed it off.


----------

